# Any GA sources for high quality custom rifle stocks?



## ChidJ (Nov 24, 2020)

So I have an odd idea for a rifle project. The rifle has a full stock already but I want to replace is with something modern, lightweight, and rugged. Also, one more oriented to "tactical" shooting i.e. adjustable LOP and comb height, more vertical grip angle, flat bottom on the forend with an accommodation for picatinny rail addition. The rifle is fairly unique though so the stock would have to be custom fitted.

Does anyone know if this is possible or of someone reputable that can do it

Also, don't ask, "why?". This is America and I'm following my dreams haha. Here is a picture of what I have and a picture of what I want


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 24, 2020)

Might check out the custom stockmaker in Andrews, NC. He does some mighty find work for the Safari guys and their hi $ gear.
A1 Gunstocks - talk to Wes, tell him I sent you his way.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 24, 2020)

This gentleman did some work for me, one repair, another custom work. I was happy with the outcome.

http://www.gunstockshop.com/


----------



## Huntemall (Nov 24, 2020)

Not in Ga but Boyd Hardwood Stocks in SD has some nice stuff.  I just ordered one and got about 10 day turnaround out of them.
http://boydsgunstocks.com/


----------



## ChidJ (Nov 24, 2020)

@Anvil Head PM'd you

@Ruger#3 Thank you for the link. I'll get in contact with them to see what they can do

@Huntemall Boyds would be cool but they don't have anything that fits what I've got and I don't have the skills to modify one and I don't think they will make a one off for me


----------



## Liberty (Nov 24, 2020)

I used Boyd’s for a custom stock with a shortened length of pull that I was very clear about. Customer service gal entered my order wrong which I immediately caught when looking at the receipt with a standard length stock. I called back and she said the order is entered and you must pay for it, this was before it was ever cut. After a very long and unpleasant conversation with the same female, I said never again.


----------



## Madman (Nov 24, 2020)

McMillian

https://mcmillanusa.com/

They have everything you asked for.


----------



## ChidJ (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm tracking that McMillan makes super excellent stocks. Do they sell "blanks"? I would still need someone to mill it out to fit this rifles receiver


----------



## Madman (Nov 24, 2020)

Call McMillan and tell them what you have.  They will send a spec sheet, you fill it out and some weeks later you get a stock ready to be assembled.  The machining is so tight no bedding needed.
They have most receivers in their system and can mill them perfectly.

That is a pic of the last .308 I put together for my youngest son a couple of years ago. It has a Mausingfield action and they even had the program for it.


----------



## ChidJ (Nov 24, 2020)

Really? Interesting. Thank you for following up


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 24, 2020)

some weeks later


----------



## Madman (Nov 24, 2020)

I got my last one in about 3 months.  That is "some weeks", no need in being too precise.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 24, 2020)

Madman said:


> I got my last one in about 3 months.  That is "some weeks", no need in being too precise.



I have seen some of their wait times 8 months + out so when you said some weeks later it made me chuckle


----------



## Madman (Nov 24, 2020)

Jester896 said:


> I have seen some of their wait times 8 months + out so when you said some weeks later it made me chuckle


Oh yeah.  You have to get lucky.  I had a Savage that was right at a year.

If they are running 700 actions you may get in early if not you will have to wait until they finish what they are running and set up for 700s.  Fred, at McMillian, told me that since mine was a one off it was easy to set up for.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 25, 2020)

ChidJ said:


> @Anvil Head PM'd you
> 
> @Ruger#3 Thank you for the link. I'll get in contact with them to see what they can do
> 
> @Huntemall Boyds would be cool but they don't have anything that fits what I've got and I don't have the skills to modify one and I don't think they will make a one off for me



PM replied to, but here's the contact info for all to see:

Wes Chapman
Accurate Innovations, Inc.
(855) GUN-STOX
www.AIGUNSTOCKS.com
Like Us on Facebook!

His work is very good. Got no idea on time or pricing so you'll have to ask. I have made several knives for him/customers using matching wood from the stocks he's made. No bad dealings.


----------

